# Can anyone recommend books that are love/friendship novels



## PhasesPantazis (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Im looking for books that focus on two different topics.

One, love stories. Any good ones out there? I'm not talking about romances or anything for a female audience. Im looking for something for lets say, a helpless romantic audience, lol, if that helps any. 

And two, stories about friends. Stuff like a bunch of friends on a road trip, or a bunch of friends on a drunken, drugged-out frenzy of a night. You know? Think movies like "Made" or "Swingers", anything like that. 

Can anyone recommend? Thank you so much.


----------



## Saponification (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe try some Douglas Coupland.


----------



## PhasesPantazis (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you both for the recommendations


----------



## jakfbahtk (Oct 4, 2005)

well, id recommend "Of mice and men" by John Steinbeck.
 its really a book of friendship, and love in some way between 2 men in the depression of 1920-30's america. i definately recommend it for what your looking for


----------



## Kane (Oct 9, 2005)

Deathlands is a good friendship series.  The story of a band of six warrior survivalists, just trying to stay alive in a post nuclear holocaust world.  It's very touching.


----------



## doctor (Oct 9, 2005)

I definately agree with Jajfbahtk... Of Mice And Men would be a great place to start (also try Cannery Row. Also John Steinbeck). I would also recommend One Flew Over The Cookoo's Nest by Ken Kesey; some may disagree, but i think it makes a strong point for how important friendships can be. Love Story...? Lolita- Vladamir Nabokov. Definately not a 'chick flick'. Road trips and drugged out frenzies? Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas- Hunter S. Thompson... On the Road- Jack Kerouac... The Yage Letters- William S.Burroughs and Allen Ginsberg. Hope these may cure your fix.


----------



## Dephere (Oct 10, 2005)

Perhaps "My Sister's Keeper" by Picoult
Worth a read, and perhaps a tear jerker.


----------

